# HF Japanese Flush Cut Saw



## Ripthorn

I like mine, though the teeth didn't like the accidental contact with the copper on a recent project


----------



## waho6o9

Looks like it will make a good card scraper after it serves it's purpose.

Japanese pull saws are awesome, thanks for the review.


----------



## Spur

I am generally one who prefers to buy the best quality I can afford. That said, there are some things I put in the "disposable category" due to my inexperience and lack of care. This falls into that perfect "beater" category where it is a saw I don't mind picking up for any and all small cuts, let the kids use it, drop it, etc. Definitely gonna have to give it a try  Thanks for the review.


----------



## crashn

I like my HF flush cut saw also, only one I have, so cant compare, but it works and works good, thats all one can ask for.


----------



## DaleM

I've had mine for about 8 years now. I don't use it much, but total usage over all those years is well worth the money I spent on it and it still works well. I like the way it cuts so well, I had considered buying another and adding a stiff back on it to use as a dovetail saw, but just never got around to it. I still might try it.


----------



## jayman7

I had this saw before and I agree, it's great! I bought a different one when it rusted after leaving it in some glue shavings.


----------



## Willardz

I have had mine for a year now. Works great!


----------



## gfadvm

Mine is over a year old and still cuts dowels flush and fast! One of HF's treasures.


----------



## dustyal

My only complaint with mine is the blade is loose in the handle… always was.. and I have not tried to tighten… but it cuts okay… fast and smooth for my needs.


----------



## b2rtch

I have the same saw and I also am very happy wiith it.


----------



## MikeGager

i use one to cut the fret slots on the guitars i build. it works perfectly and the slots are an exact fit


----------



## wormil

I bought one last year to cut fret slots, built a small miter box to go with it and together they work great. This is one of the handiest tools I own which I use on almost every project at some point. I also bought the larger HF pull saw with black & orange handle and it's a turd. The difference is the larger saw has Japanese style crosscut teeth, I now own 3 saws with those and they all suck.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

For those odd tools like this that many of use do not use regularly I think the HF version is great. Several of my tools fall into this category. Why spend big money on something we rarely use? Plus if you do use it more you can see where it needs improvement and know what to look for in it's eventual replacement. Sometimes called a learning curve? (Laughing) As for the handle, yes it is a bit crappy but a piece of scrap wood, some time, and a little effort you can make a new one. Thanks to Bearpaw I have ample stock of maple and mahagony to work with that fits this and many other projects.


----------



## BigJoshMan

I have that same saw and for the price it is outstanding. One of the Harbor freight jems and its actually made in Japan.


----------

